

Ask YC: Need podcasts for new commute - trickjarrett

I just got a new job and it more than doubles my commute time. I've got all the standard big name podcasts, TWIT, Diggnation, TRS, etc. What others do you guys recommend to help me wile away the hours in traffic?
======
zacharye
Sorry for straying from your request but when I was doing 1-2 hours each way,
Sirius was the best thing that ever happened to me.

------
noodle
here's a short list of enjoyable generic podcasts:

this week in science, never not funny, this american life, the sound of young
america, jordan jesse go, wait wait don't tell me

------
dangrover
\- On The Media \- Radio Lab \- Common Sense \- Hardcore History

------
Raphael
The Gillmor Gang.

